# Sudbury anyone?



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

Anyone get a card from Sudbury?

Anyone have any inside info that they'd like to share?

Anyone know anything about the department? Pay, good group, good dept, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

Good pay!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Good pay,Good contract, Very Strict PD.


----------



## Harley385 (Oct 30, 2002)

I worked there for about 1 year thats all I could handle. Its a very boring town to work in and its very micro managed. Very weak union and plenty of back stabbing. Its like working in Nazi Germany is the best way to put. Its good for getting your foot in the door thats about it!!!


----------



## ROCK1122 (Jul 15, 2006)

I work their currently and although its not perfect. It is pretty good. Our contract ran out in July and we are currently in negotiations. The administrative staff is strict as stated but they are also very fair. I don't know anyone that has had an extra day off for disciplinary reasons. Good luck if you decide to sign the list. If you want any other info feel free to pm me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

I wouldn't do it. Sudbury PD has lost 6 or 7 patrolmen who have transferred out in the past 18 months. This doesn't include patrolmen who have retired. This makes the department very young and makes you think why everyone left. You have to take into account that there are only about 18 Patrolmen positions there. That has to say something. They are very micro managed and strict when it comes to following the rules. I understand that there also is an A team and a B team. There isn't much going on in the town so it is very boring. They also push motorvehicle like it is going out of style (which is because that is all there is to do there). If you want to get into law enforcement and need to go to the academy it would be a good place to start, then transfer out. As mentioned before, the pay really isn't that great. It is on the lower end of Police Departments in that area, salary wise. If it walks like a duck, and talks like a duck, then it is a duck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Like MLEXC said in his post if you just need to get your foot in the door and go to the academy on their dime then go sign the list. Do your year min that Civil Service requires then look for a transfer. One of the other posters say they can't seem to keep people, I don't know what that is about. There will always be a few people that are not happy in a place but if it seems to be a lot of people I would be cautious. My buddy from my academy works there, he didn't mention anything about that to me.
He tells me that they have an outright cell phone ban. Mind you not a cell phone usage policy like some departments have but an out and out ban as in leave it in your locker becuase you can't even put it in your cruiser bag. That should tell you something about managment. What's wrong with this picture? They can carry loaded guns but can't be trusted to carry a cellphone? I keep telling my buddy to look for a transfer but he's hard headed. 
Like one of the other posters said you are under alot of pressure to write tickets. And they don't like to see too many warnings. He said if you don't come in with three or four per $$$ shift you will be spoken to. 

good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

As Mlexc Knows There Are Always Those Who Can't Wait To Leave A Department, And There Are Always Those That Can't Wait For Them To Leave. I Suggest You Investigate A Little Further.


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

Its all good... I didn't make the cut on the last signing, and then they went for a later instead of the list. I would've got another card, and would've got called in if they didn't go for a lateral....

oh well...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

MICROMAN said:


> As Mlexc Knows There Are Always Those Who Can't Wait To Leave A Department, And There Are Always Those That Can't Wait For Them To Leave. I Suggest You Investigate A Little Further.


Hey, all I am saying is that if 1/4 of your department's patrol force transfers out to another department for employment, there must be a problem there. Obviously there is a problem with Esprit De Corps and morale in the department, which reflects poorly on administration.

Regarding the statement "And There Are Always Those That Can't Wait For Them To Leave." (makes you wonder what team MICROMAN is on, or thinks he/she is on) shows that there must be issues with teams battling against eachother there. All I know, from reliable sources, is that a good part of the issues created there, are caused by the Brass. Why would any one want to work under those conditions?

MICROMAN might need to take a step back and open his/her eyes and smell the coffee.

Microman, think this to yourself: IS EVERYONE ELSE THERE WRONG, OR IS IT JUST ME?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey, mlexc All I am saying is you or your *reliable* source should be happy to be out of that situation, maybe you should just move on. You seem overly preoccupied with the whole situation.Maybe you should take a step back and when you do brush up on your math. And I am pretty sure that not all the Officers on that Department would want you to speak for them. Good Luck!

Hey mlexc all I am saying is you are apparently in a better place, why don't you let it go. You seem overly preoccupied with the past.Sometimes when people dont get what they want they become bitter, and it is better for all concerned that they have a change of enviroment. I suggest that you move on and concentrate on attaining a position in your new department where you can impart your wisdom on how to do things the right way.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

MICROMAN, are you the micromanager chief?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

I Am Just A Guy That Knows That There Are Issues Everywhere, And To Be Fair Usually Two Sides To Everything. Sometimes You Have To Read Between The Lines.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Rather than going to Sudbury, I would suggest taking a hammer to your personals; It's the same experience and you don't have to deal with Rte. 20 traffic.
Please Look at Micro-Man's retorts, in essence: You don't like it, there's the door.
And...sarcastically, "tell your new chief how to do things..."
That's how Sudbury Management treats these trained professionals: You don't like it leave? And Microman, what's so bad about trying to effect change, speaking your mind, evolving? You see, this is the exact reason your department has this reputation, because of this "kiss the ring" mentality. Employees are supposed to bring themselves to a job! They're supposed to bring new ideas!
You KNOW only 3-4 guys on your department are really happy (or content). They get to say what they want. But, heaven forbid, you disagree or aren't in the fold, you will have supervisors assigned to "watch over" you. 
Wow, how egregious? MlexC spoke his mind? Also, MM, you say: two sides to every story? Evidentally, there are 8 stories. I'm glad MlexC doesn't let it go; you may not like your fellow officers/underlings or think them up to your standards. But you should feel some responsibility towards their well-being and happiness. It's a dangerous job- police work, anywhere- you owe it to the profession to consider why such a large percentage of your department was unhappy enough to leave.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like a shitty place to work. I heard horror stories about that place. What is interesting is that the Chief came from Clinton and was layed back do nothing and now he is the total opposite. Don't do as I do or did, do as I say.


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

mlexc said:


> I understand that there also is an A team and a B team.


Welcome to police work and the internal working of departments.

Like everyone stated, if the opportunity arises take the job, bit your lip, and keep you eye on the jobfile.


----------



## IrishCop69 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck in Sudbury! I know plenty of people there. Most of them enjoy it. They all would like to be busier, but enjoy it. I've never heard anything about writing a certain amount of tickets or anything like that. I do agree with the cell phone issue though, most people need a cell phone everyday. As far as an A-team and a B-team, I think it's more of a time on issue. I think anyone that has been there for over 15 years lkes to complain. My understanding is that where the divided line of disagreement is. Maybe they are just used to not having anything to do, and some fresher patrolmen are looking for things to do. That is an issue at any department though. The new kids want to be proactive and the older ones want to be reactive. Unfortunately from my understanding, some of the older ones there have been retired since the academy. They are refreshed enough to do all the details though. Again, good luck and enjoy. You'll be with a good group of people.


----------



## mpdcam (May 5, 2002)

A cell phone ban??? Thats the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Can't believe the union let that one slip by. I personally know someone who left because of these same reasons mentioned here. I've seen some strict departments, but Sudbury, whew!! Sounds like too many gold badges with too little to do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

IrishCop69 said:


> Good luck in Sudbury! I know plenty of people there. Most of them enjoy it. They all would like to be busier, but enjoy it. I've never heard anything about writing a certain amount of tickets or anything like that. I do agree with the cell phone issue though, most people need a cell phone everyday. As far as an A-team and a B-team, I think it's more of a time on issue. I think anyone that has been there for over 15 years lkes to complain. My understanding is that where the divided line of disagreement is. Maybe they are just used to not having anything to do, and some fresher patrolmen are looking for things to do. That is an issue at any department though. The new kids want to be proactive and the older ones want to be reactive. Unfortunately from my understanding, some of the older ones there have been retired since the academy. They are refreshed enough to do all the details though. Again, good luck and enjoy. You'll be with a good group of people.


Think what you want but the ones who transferred to other departments had an average of 7-10 years on the job. Not one was on the job for the "15 years" as you mentioned. Also, most of the people who transferred out were some of the most productive (arrests/cits) and highly educated, on the department. Thats not "reactive", that is proactive and good police work.

You must also understand that policing is more than conducting motorvehicle stops to make the day go by which is what occurs in Sudbury. It is also patrolling your neighborhoods and business areas. I am not insinuating that enforcing the traffic laws isn't a part of police work. It is an important part of the job but not the only part of it.

When arresting Brazilians who are driving without a license is the vast majority of the arrests these young patrolmen you are referring to that are looking for things to do, is all that goes on there, there efforts should be put toward more important police issues, like protecting students in the town's schools who are getting murdered.


----------

